# DVB-C über Netzwerk Streamen



## shadie (20. November 2017)

*DVB-C über Netzwerk Streamen*

Hallo zusammen,

durch meinen Umzug habe ich jetzt einen Kabelanschluss in der Wohnung.
Soweit so gut.

Ich schaue eigentlich seit über 5 Jahren kein TV mehr / 
meine Freundin will aber hin und wieder mal Sport schauen also würde ich gerne wieder eine "komfortable" Lösung dafür anschaffen.

Erst dachte ich an so was:
Xoro HRK 7660 HD Receiver fur digitales Kabelfernsehen (HDMI, SCART, USB 2.0, LAN, PVR Ready, Mediaplayer) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

da wäre ich aber am TV "gebunden" und könnte nichts über das Netzwerk Streamen oder ablegen.

Die Idee war, das ich in meinen HTPC einen TV Karte oder TV Stick einbaue und darüber TV schauen kann und dann über meinen Server Folgen auch abspeichern kann.

Aber was für Hardware benutze ich bei DVB-C dafür am besten?


Würde mich über Infos freuen.

Eventuell auch "andere Ideen", um den TV Empfang eventuell auch im Netzwerk zu streamen, dann müsste ich die Karte aber im Server einbauen oder?


Auf dem Server läuft aktuell Xpenology / ich plane aber am WE alles auf ESXI oder Proxmox umzusatteln und dann mit VM´s zu arbeiten.
Sprich eine VM für einen TV Server wäre dann auch realisierbar.

Freue mich auf euren Input.


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

*AW: DVB-C Ã¼ber Netzwerk Streamen*

Ich benutze den hier:
FRITZ!WLAN Repeater DVB-C | Ubersicht | AVM Deutschland

Damit kannst du auf einfache Weise das TV-Signal in dein Netzwerk einspeisen.
Funktioniert 1A.
Abspielen kannst du es mit allen Android Geräten per eigener AVM App oder mit Kodi.
Am PC geht es mit VLC-Player ebenfalls problemlos.


----------



## taks (20. November 2017)

*AW: DVB-C Ã¼ber Netzwerk Streamen*

Wie wärs mit Zattoo ?


----------



## tobse2056 (20. November 2017)

*AW: DVB-C über Netzwerk Streamen*

Ich nutze für den Zweck einen Raspberry pi 2 mit usb DVB-S2 Receiver und TVheadend.

Das selbe kannst du aber auch mit deinen HTPC machen, USB DVB-C  Stick oder PCI/x Karte einbauen und einen TVheadend Server darauf installieren und gut ist. Kannst dann übers Netzwerk die Sender streamen oder auch am gleichen HTPC anschauen.


----------



## shadie (20. November 2017)

*AW: DVB-C Ã¼ber Netzwerk Streamen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich benutze den hier:
> FRITZ!WLAN Repeater DVB-C | Ubersicht | AVM Deutschland
> 
> Damit kannst du auf einfache Weise das TV-Signal in dein Netzwerk einspeisen.
> ...



Das ist ja mal "geil" :O

Hat sogar 2 Tuner sprich ich kann einen Sender schauen und einen anderen Aufnehmen ? :O

Hast du Erfahrungen damit Serien oder Sendungen aufzunehmen?
Geht das vom HTPC mit Kodi überhaupt?

ich nutze auch Kodi zusammen mit Emby.
Würde dann gerne über den HTPC TV schauen + nebenbei noch aufnehmen auf den Server.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## aloha84 (20. November 2017)

*AW: DVB-C über Netzwerk Streamen*

Aufgenommen hab ich noch nie was....sollte aber gehen.
Aufnehmen und Videoschnitt mit dem Fritz!WLAN Repeater DVB-C | Digitaler Heimwerker

Die Handhabung ist denkbar einfach, das einzig fummelige war die Senderlisten für HD und SD zusammenzufügen, ging aber auch mit VLC problemlos.
Achso und noch ein Tip konfiguriere das Ding als LAN-Bridge, damit ist sichergestellt dass es keine Übertragungsfehler in dein Netz gibt.
Alle Geräte die mit lan-Kabel verbunden sind, bekommen ein absolut fehlerfreies Bild.
Wenn du per Tablet oder handy schauen möchtest würde ich empfehlen auf dem AVM-Repeater ein eigenes 5GHz Wlan für Geräte aufzubauen die ausschließlich TV gucken wollen --> damit gucke ich im Schlafzimmer per Wlan ohne schwierigkeiten.


----------

